

Ask HN: Should I consider a job in VC? - thinking_vc

Long time user, posting anonymously.<p>I'm a technical guy living and working in the Valley.  I'm considering a career change out of startups and into VC.  As an associate at a VC firm, I would have shorter hours, better pay, and wiggle room to start my own projects on the side compared to my current job.  This all sounds really nice!<p>But it feels like I'm missing something.  What are the downsides to working in VC?  Can you go back into startups (possibly even start your own) after making the jump?  Will I fail because  the work is mind-numbing?<p>What do you think?
======
pedalpete
Out of curiosity, do you have an offer from a VC firm? or are you thinking
that is a direction you want to go.

If you re thinking you'll have shorter hours, why would that be? I know a
former VC fairly well (he went back to starting his own business after 7 or 8
years as a VC), I doubt he would say he had shorter hours as a VC. As far as
'wiggle room', unless you are talking about a Entrepreneur in Residence, I'm
not so sure you're right on that one either.

To answer your second question, yes, as my friend did, you can go back to
building your own start-up after doing the VC thing.

More important, if you're going into VC thinking you might fail because 'the
work is mind-numbing', I'd say you are guaranteeing yourself failure.

Look at PG, Ron Conway, Randy Komisar, Fred Wilson or many others. Do they
seem to think being a VC is 'mind-numbing'?

Quite the opposite. They seem thrilled to be part of the action, and
understand the needs of a start-up with both capital, and mentorship.

